# Duyuru > Siyaset >  BDP'li Öçer: Kürtçe okullar kuracağız

## bozok

*BDP’li üçer: Kürtçe okullar kuracağız*


_ (Foto: Bozok)_

BDP Van Milletvekili üzdal üçer, yaptığı Kürtçe konuşmada, Türkçe konuşarak kendisini kürsüye çağıran sunucuyu da eleştirdi

01:41 | 17 Ağustos 2010


_OSMAN BEKLEYEN- MURAT üAğLAR / VAN-DHA_

üçer, “Anadilde eğitim ve kendi kültürümüzü yaşama hakkın en öncelikli hakkımız olduğu için Kürtçe’de ısrarcı olmamız gerekir. üocuklarımızı kendi dilimizde eğiteceğiz. Kürdistan’da Kürtçe eğitim veren okullar kuracağız” dedi. Açılışı yapılan dernek binasına ‘Yaşasın tam demokratik özerk Kürdistan’ yazısı asıldı.

Van’ın Akköprü Mahallesi’ndeki Demokratik Halk Derneği’nin açılışına BDP Van Milletvekili üzdal üçer, Van Belediye Başkanı BDP’li Bekir Kaya, BDP İl Başkanı Cüneyt Caniş ve yaklaşık 500 kişi katıldı. 

Açılış öncesi bir grup genç ellerindeki meşalelerle terör örgütü PKK’nın elebaşı Abdullah ücalan’ın posterleri ve örgütü simgeleyen bezlerle mahalle aralarında slogan atarak yürüyüş yaptı.


*MİLLİYET*

----------

